# Clever Dripper advice



## Scotty (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi

I've been playing with a clever dripper recently and so far the results seem alright. However most brew guides suggest that the full amount of water should drain within 30 seconds.

No matter how course i grind (using a vario and a porlex) i cannot get it to drain in less than a minute. I've been right out to grit sized grinds.

This is 20g of coffee and 300ml of water.

Any advice or is the 30 seconds thing just not right?

Cheers


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Don't fret over 30seconds, or a minute, or 45seconds...with a Porlex if you are draining in less than 6 minutes you are doing OK, ~3 minutes might be normal.

With a better grind quality the draw down time drops.

If you want to minimise the effect of draw down supplement the paper filter with a permanent filter like a Cilio (doesn't quite fit right, but cheap) or a Swissgold KF4/Kone & chemex paper.

After a decent steep in the Clever you have coffee above the bed, it picks up less from the bed on the way out than fresh water in a drip brew (+10-20% over a French press type steep), but seems to always pick up something.


----------



## coffeefan6 (Apr 3, 2014)

I have been brewing with the Clever for sometime now and have never been able to fully drain in 30 seconds. I have found roughly a 1:15 drain time to be normal. My method is as follows and I have been able to produce a clean yet complex cup.

Pre wet the filter

Coffee Ratio 1 to 15 as you have been doing.

Pour water and start timer

Gently stir the bloom at 30 Seconds and cover

Let steep until 2:45 and then begin the drain

Shoot for a 4 minute total extraction time.

Adjust the grind accordingly to hit the overall target.

Cheers!


----------

